# 2022 Atlas Cross Sport



## Peter12 (10 mo ago)

*Hi,

I bought the OBD eleven Pro (200 credits) and the menu for the "1 Click- Adaptations" is very limited. I have seen YouTube videos that offer way more " 1 Click" options then mine does. 

Does anyone why that is? Is this from VW or OBD didn't upgrade it yet for the current year?

I have seen other videos "1 Click" adaptations for: Ambient Colors, Throttle Response, Side Marker, etc. Mine doesn't offer these at all.

Does anyone know other ways I can remove this from my OBD eleven? Is there a cheat sheet? 

Thank You VW Fam !!*


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...4&share_fid=7951&share_type=t&link_source=app[/URL]

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter12 (10 mo ago)

Zenia said:


> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...4&share_fid=7951&share_type=t&link_source=app[/URL]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk



The Link comes in Error


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...4&share_fid=7951&share_type=t&link_source=app[/URL]
Try this 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

The one click apps are vehicle specific and newer model years may not have the function or tested yet before available. If the vehicle is capable, someone from the user community submits a request (user provides coding to OBD11), OBD11 tests and validates and then the OCA becomes available. Since you purchased the Pro you can try to look for coding used on other MQB based vehicles. You can try my two docs as a starting point, but I cannot confirm on a 2022 as I don’t have access to that model year. Another resource is to go to the actual OBDELEVEN forum where people submit one click apps and look at the coding submitted. 

All mods performed with OBD11









OBD11 Mods Atlas.docx


OBD11 Mods/Tweaks on 2019 VW Atlas SEL *All changes performed at your own risk! Start off with a full factory scan and save. Also map every adaptation channel for every module and save. MQB platform is the modern one and VW switched almost every controller over to adaptation channels. *Items w...




tinyurl.com





Mods performed primarily with VCDS but translate over nicely in most situations to OBD11. 









VCDS Mods 04092020.docx







tinyurl.com





OBDELEVEN OCA Request forum





__





One-Click Apps Requests | OBDeleven


Visit our forum at: forum.obdeleven.com




forum.obdeleven.com





You can also look through the thread here labeled Anyone using OBD Eleven?









Anyone using OBDEleven?


Atlas OBDEleven adventure thread I see the Ross-Tech thread but nothing I can find here on OBDEleven. Some info over on the Atlas FB group convinced me to order it from ECS...$80. Looks like I can get my compass this way, offroad display (but that sounds like it may cause other issues) as...




www.vwvortex.com





Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I was thinking and someone can confirm, the LED light strips in the Atlas are white LEDs and don’t have RGB. I may be wrong but if that’s the case that would explain no Ambient Lighting OCA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter12 (10 mo ago)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> The one click apps are vehicle specific and newer model years may not have the function or tested yet before available. If the vehicle is capable, someone from the user community submits a request (user provides coding to OBD11), OBD11 tests and validates and then the OCA becomes available. Since you purchased the Pro you can try to look for coding used on other MQB based vehicles. You can try my two docs as a starting point, but I cannot confirm on a 2022 as I don’t have access to that model year. Another resource is to go to the actual OBDELEVEN forum where people submit one click apps and look at the coding submitted.
> 
> All mods performed with OBD11
> 
> ...



This is good to know that this is car and possible year specific. I will check out the list you sent and see if it works. What kind of mods have you changed? Thank You for the help Brother


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]Peter12 [/mention]to break it down I had a 2019 SEL-P R Line Tiguan and all mods in the Tiguan doc were performed unless noted in the last section of the document. Mods primarily performed with VCDS at that point. When I traded in for the 2019 SEL Atlas, all mods were performed with OBD11 Pro dongle and confirmed mods on SEL trim have a check mark. Knowing that the Tiguan and the Altas are on the MQB platform I knew most mods would carry over without issue, outside of equipment limitations due to trim differences and hardware like having static headlights on my the MK1 Atlas compared to the AFS equipped headlights I used to have on my Tiguan. I added additional mods from the Tiguan doc to the Atlas doc for owners with SEL-P models. 

Like anything I suggest take good notes of your changes if you have to reverse a change. 

I personally stay away from one click apps, because sometimes you can code certain functions in various ways. For example anything that deals with exterior lighting I perform myself. I know my coding, I don’t know how someone else may have performed their coding and it may change lighting priority and therefore cause an issue with prior coding. One click apps are nice and convenient, when I’m lazy I might quickly change my Digital Dash back to the stock look if I’m not familiar with a dealers take on mods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter12 (10 mo ago)

Zenia said:


> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...4&share_fid=7951&share_type=t&link_source=app[/URL]
> Try this
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk



*Same issue Zenia. It open up the page and says "404 Error Page"*


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Peter12 said:


> *Same issue Zenia. It open up the page and says "404 Error Page"*


Interesting 
But it's basically a link to the same post what Reihenmotor5 mentioned 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter12 (10 mo ago)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]Peter12 [/mention]to break it down I had a 2019 SEL-P R Line Tiguan and all mods in the Tiguan doc were performed unless noted in the last section of the document. Mods primarily performed with VCDS at that point. When I traded in for the 2019 SEL Atlas, all mods were performed with OBD11 Pro dongle and confirmed mods on SEL trim have a check mark. Knowing that the Tiguan and the Altas are on the MQB platform I knew most mods would carry over without issue, outside of equipment limitations due to trim differences and hardware like having static headlights on my the MK1 Atlas compared to the AFS equipped headlights I used to have on my Tiguan. I added additional mods from the Tiguan doc to the Atlas doc for owners with SEL-P models.
> 
> Like anything I suggest take good notes of your changes if you have to reverse a change.
> 
> ...





Zenia said:


> Interesting
> But it's basically a link to the same post what Reihenmotor5 mentioned
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk
> ...


----------



## Peter12 (10 mo ago)

Zenia said:


> Interesting
> But it's basically a link to the same post what Reihenmotor5 mentioned
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk



*I will look into it. I appreciate the feed back. I wish I knew how to use VCDS or understood what to look for. I literally have to watch Youtube and that too doesnt help as I tried a few things and it didn't work *


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Make sure you have your hood open, car on, ignition off, and handbrake on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter12 (10 mo ago)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Make sure you have your hood open, car on, ignition off, and handbrake on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



*Yes, I didn't know that until one of the reps from OBD told me I had too do that as the 1 Click apps weren't working at all. Thank You for confirming that 

Does your Atlas have the Fender Sound System?*


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nope, SEL isn’t equipped with the Fender sound system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter12 (10 mo ago)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Nope, SEL isn’t equipped with the Fender sound system.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



*Have you checked to see if there is way to increase stereo volume thru OBD? I have has this car for a month and I can't believe how bad the audio quality/volume is. Do you share the same frustration? *


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I haven’t looked to be honest, I have two young kids so it’s plenty loud for the family. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter12 (10 mo ago)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I haven’t looked to be honest, I have two young kids so it’s plenty loud for the family.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*I became a family man myself. Thats the reason I got such a wide car to carry all the stuff lol

I will look into the cheat sheet you sent me and see if I can be as successful as you were. I just try not to do things i have no idea/clue about. I am located in the NYC and car places charge $25-30 for each thing you want changed via VCDs. SMH 

Thank You again for all your help. I never knew there were forums for these types of things and Glad good people out there to help out *


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You’re welcome! Sounds like I need a side hustle here in western PA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter12 (10 mo ago)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You’re welcome! Sounds like I need a side hustle here in western PA.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



😂😂😂 *If enough people in PA drive VW then yes. But everything in NYC is $$$, even asking for advice.*


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Peter12 said:


> *If enough people in PA drive VW then yes. But everything in NYC is $$$, even asking for advice.*


Jeez, my feeling is all those mods found, came from either the Vortex or other forums, especially MK7 Golf related sites. Just tested and if it worked consolidated it in my doc, for hopefully others to enjoy. No need to charge since they’re out there for everyone to try and have fun with on their VDubs!

In a small town now, but it’s cool to see a good amount of VWs. From Tiguans, Golfs, Jettas, a few Atlas, and one Arteon. I’ve noticed the Jettas people here mod nicely. Saw a pre-MQB model that has dynamic turn signals front and rear. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter12 (10 mo ago)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Jeez, my feeling is all those mods found, came from either the Vortex or other forums, especially MK7 Golf related sites. Just tested and if it worked consolidated it in my doc, for hopefully others to enjoy. No need to charge since they’re out there for everyone to try and have fun with on their VDubs!
> 
> In a small town now, but it’s cool to see a good amount of VWs. From Tiguans, Golfs, Jettas, a few Atlas, and one Arteon. I’ve noticed the Jettas people here mod nicely. Saw a pre-MQB model that has dynamic turn signals front and rear.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




*Sorry to bother again brother. I looked on the mod sheet you sent and there were some things I wanted to change but not able to find it for our car. Maybe you can help?

1) Throttle Pedal Response
2) Removal of front Yellow Side Markers
3) Beeping Noise when Drivers Door is open while car is Running

Just out of curiosity, Do you get good gas mileage on your vehicle? I have the 2.0T and so far the mileage has been Horrible! I heard that since the car is brand new it needs to be broken in more and then will be better on gas. Do you know if that is true? 

Is there anything that you have done to yours besides on the sheet sent that you think I might like? Sorry for all this. It has been hard to find what I need specifically and I'd rather ask you as your experienced. 

Thank You So Much🙏*


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Peter12 said:


> *Sorry to bother again brother. I looked on the mod sheet you sent and there were some things I wanted to change but not able to find it for our car. Maybe you can help?
> 
> 1) Throttle Pedal Response
> 2) Removal of front Yellow Side Markers
> ...


It’s possible that on your model year it’s no longer accessible, but I don’t have a way to confirm. Maybe someone can chime in that has your model year. 

I have the VR6 and I get good gas mileage considering it’s size. I’ve gotten as high as ~29mpg on a Highway drive, but I’d say I usually average around 23-25 depending on traffic. Around town here I average around 21, but I’m in the country so trips in town help keep mpg up. I do have ~56K, but even with my former Tiguan I got better gas mileage after breaking it in. I make sure I run Top Tier gas, run LiquiMoly Jectron around the time I change oil, change my oil at 7500 miles instead of 10K, run LiquiMoly VW spec oil and keep tires at pressure. 

Outside of the mod sheet, I’ve done a few things your model year doesn’t have available. You have all weather lights, while I have true fog lights so I did deAutoLED yellow fogs. I swapped the reverse light on the driver side to have a rear fog which requires a Euro switch and coding found in my sheet. I don’t think a resolution has been found to have a rear fog for the new body style. Badgeskins for the radio power button delete and tint overlay on the side view mirror blinkers. I believe you have LED overhead lights for the buttons that are for front and rear light control, but the MK1 Atlas didn’t have that so I did that swap. AFePower air filter, replaced filler cap for washer fluid. Applied felt liner to the tray for the driver under the light controls and got the B2BFab hooks for the 3rd to carry bags easier. 









B2BFAB Cargo Hooks, for Atlas / Tiguan / Golf / Alltrack / Taos


Secure your cargo/groceries to your unused rear seat top tether anchor points. Takes only seconds to put in place and they prevent your groceries from sliding around, tipping over, or spilling. Can easily be detached and stowed under the tire well cover or on the side compartments for easy...




www.b2bfab.com























































































Carry over from the Tiguan, dynamic center caps with custom made German flag border sticker by Klii Motorwerkes. I wasn’t letting those go when I traded the Tiguan in for the Altas. 










Sorry, a little dirty, ha. I think that covers it. I plan to treat myself and do the res delete for my birthday. Hope it helps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

First time I've seen the washer fluid cap. Really liking that, it's on my order list now. Was the tray felt liner a DIY or kit?


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> It’s possible that on your model year it’s no longer accessible, but I don’t have a way to confirm. Maybe someone can chime in that has your model year.
> 
> I have the VR6 and I get good gas mileage considering it’s size. I’ve gotten as high as ~29mpg on a Highway drive, but I’d say I usually average around 23-25 depending on traffic. Around town here I average around 21, but I’m in the country so trips in town help keep mpg up. I do have ~56K, but even with my former Tiguan I got better gas mileage after breaking it in. I make sure I run Top Tier gas, run LiquiMoly Jectron around the time I change oil, change my oil at 7500 miles instead of 10K, run LiquiMoly VW spec oil and keep tires at pressure.
> 
> ...


Do you have a link to washer fluid cap.

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

Wrong link entered. Correction below


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

A4MOS19 said:


> https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-bmw-parts/washer-container-cap/61667375587/


Thank you, but I mean one like Reihenmotor5 have 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

Sorry, copied the wrong link



https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-skoda-parts/washer-fluid-reservoir-cap-funnel-style/6v0955485~ska/


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

A4MOS19 said:


> Sorry, copied the wrong link
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-skoda-parts/washer-fluid-reservoir-cap-funnel-style/6v0955485~ska/


Great. Thank you. 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

A4MOS19 said:


> First time I've seen the washer fluid cap. Really liking that, it's on my order list now. Was the tray felt liner a DIY or kit?


Did it myself, cut out each piece. First try and with all the odd shapes and angles took me a few hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Did it myself, cut out each piece. First try and with all the odd shapes and angles took me a few hours.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did the same. Use a paper for template and then cut. 
I use selfsticking felt tiles from Home Depot 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

Looks OEMGreat job!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Same process here, paper template for each piece and self sticking felt from Michael’s. Xacto knife to cut out a piece for the locking mechanism and good to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

A4MOS19 said:


> Looks OEMGreat job!


Thanks! I wanted it to be as close as OEM look as possible, since I am jealous of how that cubby is lined in my wife’s Q5. So took my time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> It’s possible that on your model year it’s no longer accessible, but I don’t have a way to confirm. Maybe someone can chime in that has your model year.
> 
> I have the VR6 and I get good gas mileage considering it’s size. I’ve gotten as high as ~29mpg on a Highway drive, but I’d say I usually average around 23-25 depending on traffic. Around town here I average around 21, but I’m in the country so trips in town help keep mpg up. I do have ~56K, but even with my former Tiguan I got better gas mileage after breaking it in. I make sure I run Top Tier gas, run LiquiMoly Jectron around the time I change oil, change my oil at 7500 miles instead of 10K, run LiquiMoly VW spec oil and keep tires at pressure.
> 
> ...


----------

